# Wood suppliers in Canada ?



## t-bone tim (Mar 7, 2007)

can anyone out there suggest the best place to purchase wood chunks/chips in Canada ? thanks in advance ,T-bone ( Tim )


----------



## smokeeater (Mar 7, 2007)

Check out this thread.


----------



## fatboy240 (Mar 8, 2007)

hey there t-bone. where are you in canada? iam in southeast sask. the place i get my wood chips is j&b sausage supplies in regina. all kinds and any size from 2lb to 75lb hope this helps


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks smoke Eater ,I was hopin to find a supplier in Canada so as not to have to pay such high shipping,fatboy240 ,I am in Eastern Canada in New Brunswick and looking to find a supplier other than retail outlets ,thanks T-bone.


----------



## tsulcoski (Mar 8, 2007)

T_bone,

Being in the trade..........talk to some of your LOCAL independent markets that run a smoke house operation. Thats where I managed to pick up a 50# bag of hickory chips for $11.00. If you looking for fruit wood, I had to go to the web. 

There is always the lumber mill and a planer..........lol.


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 9, 2007)

Meat Man....yep lookin at the planner and the maples in the back yard ,wifey standin guard with the 12 gauge though,lol.


----------



## tsulcoski (Mar 9, 2007)

T-bone,

Gotta watch that 12 gauge


----------



## smokeeater (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm going to have 120lbs of Hickory/Mesquite wood chunks shipped from BassPro Shops for US$47.88 plus $7.95 shipping - that's not high shipping in my book ($.06625 per pound). Total cost per pound is $.47 - pretty cheap!


----------



## cole5000 (Jul 17, 2014)

fatboy240 said:


> hey there t-bone. where are you in canada? iam in southeast sask. the place i get my wood chips is j&b sausage supplies in regina. all kinds and any size from 2lb to 75lb hope this helps


 I live in Saskatoon but go down to Regina for rider games. Does this j&b sausage place have wood chunks or just chips?


----------

